

Show HN: I built a free Basecamp alternative for freelancers. Try the demo. - 23andwalnut
http://www.getsoloapp.com/hn

======
23andwalnut
Feel free to ask me any questions about the app or offer feedback. I will
continue to develop it alongside Duet so it will get pretty regular updates.

